# First Tang Tank



## Mudkicker1 (Aug 6, 2013)

I've never kept any sort Tang before. I have a 48" 55 gallon available. I'm thinking of trying Tangs. What would YOU do in a 55? I guess my favorite are Calvus, Compressiceps and Lelupi.

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would do calvus, shellies and cyps.

I would choose one rock dweller...thus calvus or leleupi. Leleupi kill shellies, so skip those if you go with leleupi.


----------



## Mudkicker1 (Aug 6, 2013)

Calvus, pair
Shellie, pair
Cyp, 12

Does that sound right?

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Six shellies.

Calvus buy six rehome four.

It is difficult to find and expensive to find a mated calvus pair, but that is the only way I would buy 2. A mated pair has produced fry together in the past.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

DJRansome said:


> Six shellies.
> 
> Calvus buy six rehome four.
> 
> It is difficult to find and expensive to find a mated calvus pair, but that is the only way I would buy 2. A mated pair has produced fry together in the past.


A. calvus don't need to be pairing.. They can be kept as colonies, with multiple females.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Agree. But if a pair forms and they drive the others away? You should not remove females and leave just the pair?

I asked Razzo the secret to keeping a colony and he advised 3 males with a large number of females. I thought that would be more workable in 48x18?

I have found this to be true in my 36" tank (pair) and my 48x18 tank (colony) but my data is drawn only from Razzo's advice and my two calvus tanks.

Well and my 72" tank but in that case it was 2 males I had trouble with.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

DJRansome said:


> Agree. But if a pair forms and they drive the others away? You should not remove females and leave just the pair?
> 
> I asked Razzo the secret to keeping a colony and he advised 3 males with a large number of females. I thought that would be more workable in 48x18?
> 
> ...


Certainly if you want more than one male, you need three or more. If you want a "colony" with one male... the male will spawn and accept multiple females in any tank 48" or longer.


----------

